
Should we be worried about election hacking? - uzzielnewton
https://www.engadget.com/2016/09/02/should-we-be-worried-about-election-hacking/
======
mixedCase
Anyone that is in favor of e-voting is either ignorant of how it works or
malicious.

US citizens shouldn't be just worried about election hacking, they should be
out in the streets protesting this huge mockery of their democracy and
demanding an end to it.

